# Awesome Bobcat Taxidermy Mount For Sale on Ebay



## El Gato Loco

Not my cat, but i know a beauty when I see one. I really wish Wayne would do more work for guys like us who are looking for taxidermists. He seems to focus on mounting animals he buys online though, and then he sells them on ebay. A total loss of a GREAT talent in my opinion but I guess he's found a business model that works for him.

Anyway... here is his most recent bobcat auction on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/...em=170769183387

Here is his website:

http://www.wildlifeartiststudio.com/

I don't make it a habit of pushing a product / service / company unless I truly believe in them. This guy runs a top notch studio though. Especially when it comes to the cats.
A real beauty for sure....


----------



## youngdon

NICE !!


----------



## 220swift

That's a stunning cat. As life like as I've seen.


----------



## bones44

That thing looks alive ! One of the best I've ever seen.


----------



## Mattuk

That is beautiful.


----------



## Mick105

What a beautiful cat. Its amazing the talent some people have. You would think he would want to mount as many as possible for the extra money.


----------



## Ruger

That is an awesome job. really brings out the beauty of a magnificent animal.


----------



## Predatorhunter

That is a beauty very lifelike.


----------



## oneshotcowboy

way cool


----------



## KRT 2

looks awsome! That would sure scare the wife.


----------

